# Opinions on my track...



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure if this is allowed, but is posting a layout and asking criticism okay? Or rather not have these spammed?


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Post away!

We will tell you that it "looks like a fast track", or "looks like a technical track".

"Good for Tjets" might be a response, or "should be fun for magnet cars" might be another.

Basically, not much real input.

But.....if you tell us why you are working with a particular design, there's a good chance that you will get input that can actually help you.

Just being honest. And other's will too, as long as we really know you are open to hearing it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Post up JST....*

The only dumb questions are the ones that don't get asked. From new guy to elder statesman... all are welcome to post photos, ask questions, ask advice. There are enough guys on the board that someone is bound to be able to help you. So... welcome aboard... and make yourself at home. nd


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

lol,thanks!

It's just a quickie I made after getting more track from Homer...

https://secure.filesanywhere.com/v.asp?v=%89ij%8C%5C%5Fuw%A6f

I suck at html, forums, and making cool pics embed into posts. Will this work....









I have the Super International plus 10 15" straights, 4 15" 45's and 2 9" chicanes. Will be getting more soon.

To answer you, Scaf... I am unsure. It's a week old and I've already spent upwards of $300 (not including the 3 memberships to Homers  ). I'm in such a state of noobism that I only have the 4 F1's that came with it, and a XTraction '68 Charger body (with clip for the SG+) that is SLOW AS HELL .

I guess I am just experimenting. Since I have the SG+, I tried a longer track to open them up and they do hit top speed it seems on the bottom longer straight. It's like 13' or so? I am getting an Xtraction chassis to wear the Charger body better and I'll try a few tracks with that. 

My main limiting thing is the number of each particular track section. I'd like to make a 4-lane track similar to the one I posted here, so I can hook up Lap Timer 2000 with it and have some fellas over for a bit of fun. That said, where can I get the 4-lane LT2000 printer cable cheaper than $60? Or just order the whole shot from Greg Braun is the best bet?

I'l be able to give you more info when I know more of what it is I don't know yet


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Ohhh....not good. Every guy 45 years or older is going to have issues with that track design.

Now, if you maybe you did this layout, you will get some positive responses.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll name her Svetlana then!

Edit: I couldn't figure out how to twist the layout in UR30. It's horizontal, with the long straight to the left. The playroom is basically 2 8x12 areas, one shifted 2 feet against the other, as if a giant took a 8x24 room and pulled one half down a foot and one half up a foot. I have the track area in the right 8x12 and the kids toys and TV in the left one. The track intrudes on his area a good bit, but he loves winding out the SG+ so he is cool.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side.
Your skills are impressive, yet we look forward to completing your training.......

Ok, I like Scafs version better. 
NOW it looks like a fast, fun, technical track! 

You got it all in your nutshell, brother! :thumbsup:

You need an Xtraction chassis for your Charger? I'll send ya one. (First one is free!:devil


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

jstudrawa said:


> I'll name her Svetlana then!
> 
> Edit: I couldn't figure out how to twist the layout in UR30. It's horizontal, with the long straight to the left. The playroom is basically 2 8x12 areas, one shifted 2 feet against the other, as if a giant took a 8x24 room and pulled one half down a foot and one half up a foot. I have the track area in the right 8x12 and the kids toys and TV in the left one. The track intrudes on his area a good bit, but he loves winding out the SG+ so he is cool.


Just don't point the end of the straight towards the TV, right?!:thumbsup:


----------

